# Classic GTO drum to disc conversion



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a step by step for changing drum brakes to disc brakes.


----------



## Peleth (Jun 17, 2018)

I do want to change my 65 tempest to disc. I want to upsize my wheels to 17 inch. Are there concerns if i use one of many kits available that 17 inch wheel would not fit?

joe


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Peleth said:


> I do want to change my 65 tempest to disc. I want to upsize my wheels to 17 inch. Are there concerns if i use one of many kits available that 17 inch wheel would not fit?
> 
> joe


This is an old post - 2004. The link supplied no longer works.

You can do a search using the Google Custom Search box in the upper right corner above the Recent Discussions. It may take a few minutes for the search box to become operational as it can take a few minutes to load.

Plenty of info on the swap and 17 inch rims should not pose a problem. The problem arises with those who have 14" non-disc style rims or even just 14" rims as the caliper needs a little more rim clearance. Most will work with 15" rims and up. Just want to make sure your rims have adequate back spacing and that your rim/tire combo does not have interference issues with the wheel wells.


----------

